# Community > RIP >  With deep respect for Elizabeth R

## Woody

An era which saw Queen Elizabeth 2nd set a lifes example of stoic decency. Rest in peace Queen Elizabeth.

----------


## Mathias

Hear hear, RIP Queen Elizabeth II

----------


## Tentman

RIP - what a wonderful woman.

----------


## chindit

RIP Queen Elizabeth II. 
During her long reign never really put a foot wrong, no scandals.
Feels a little like I have just lost my Grandmother

----------


## dannyb

Indeed a lot of uncertainty and end of an era what an amazing reign Rest In Peace

----------


## MarkN

As ambivalent as I am to the the Royals, I do have a genuine regard and understanding that:

Elizabeth II,  left this world a better place than she found it.

RIP

----------


## Rushy

I am definitely not a royalist and do not support the monarchy or the royal family but there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that Queen Elizabeth II had a positive influence on the world we live in and for the she had my respect.  Rest In Peace.

----------


## Slug

Also not a royalist nor an anti, they are what they are.

...long live the queen!

----------


## Maca49

> I am definitely not a royalist and do not support the monarchy or the royal family but there is absolutely no doubt in my mind that Queen Elizabeth II had a positive influence on the world we live in and for the she had my respect.  Rest In Peace.


 @Rushy
And here I am thinking you couldn’t wait for big ears to reign!
It’s going to be hard to hold it all together for the royals now, god she must have cried some tears and felt the shame of her kids. Edward and Anne were the only decent ones
What an amazing monarch, she certainly had my respect.

----------


## MB

I'm also ambivalent about the royal family, but wonder if we are now a step closer to the Socialist Republics of Aotearoa. I can't be the only one thinking it.

----------


## Rushy

> And here I am thinking you couldn’t wait for big ears to reign!


His Royal wingnuttiness.

----------


## Sideshow

The Queen is dead long Regina the king!

Had the privilege to have met both one a hand shake one in conversation. Both where a lady and gentleman.

I do so hope that the new rein step up to the plate the have a lot to offer to our world. 

Some rise some fall but if its this new king or the next, time will tell!

I do so wish there family peace and good will.

Long Live the King!

----------


## Barry the hunter

likely time for NZ and Australia to have some serious conversations about that issue - even though I am not a royalist I did admire the Queens attitude - but Charles as our head of state different ball game -He may be in name but to me personally no way

----------


## Sideshow

Lol well that will make the treaty forfeit if we do bow out :XD: 

NZ would be very silly pass on the Commonwealth!

What next long live President Arpern? :Sick:

----------


## Barry the hunter

President Adern   he is scaring me mummy

----------


## chindit

> President Adern   he is scaring me mummy


Wrong race

----------


## Ross Nolan

"I cannot lead you into battle. I do not give you laws or administer justice. But I can do something else. I can give you my heart and my devotion to these old islands and to all the peoples of our brotherhood of nations."
- First televised Christmas broadcast in 1957.

----------


## MB

I actually think the Maori king would be a great symbolic, purely ceremonial figurehead for NZ. Business could carry on as normal with elected representatives and a prime minister and we would have a home-grown head of state. Of course, nothing is ever that simple when it comes to these matters as the Maori king is not recognised by many tribes.

----------


## mudgripz

She was a special person. A calm, steady, mature hand at the helm for 70 years. Nary a foot wrong. A lady to be admired.

----------


## Tahr

> Wrong race


Go somewhere else and spout your prejudice. This thread is about respect for our late Queen.

----------


## Maca49

> I'm also ambivalent about the royal family, but wonder if we are now a step closer to the Socialist Republics of Aotearoa. I can't be the only one thinking it.


And if that happens we can ditch the Treaty :Thumbsup:

----------


## CBH Australia

> @Rushy
> And here I am thinking you couldnt wait for big ears to reign!
> Its going to be hard to hold it all together for the royals now, god she must have cried some tears and felt the shame of her kids. Edward and Anne were the only decent ones
> What an amazing monarch, she certainly had my respect.


Hand the reigns to William, Charlie is pas t retirement and William might be better long-term. He's never been cast in a dim light.

----------


## TeRei

> Hand the reigns to William, Charlie is pas t retirement and William might be better long-term. He's never been cast in a dim light.


It begs the question with no disrespect to the dead but the FnG in NZ was founded on the basis that the people in NZ would not be subject to the tryranny of the landed gentry. Time we moved on . Suggest you go to Waitangi and soak up what is our true heritage. Charles who was porking Camilla on his wedding night. Go figure.

----------


## jakewire

This was a person. a woman, of absolute global significance , she held true to her beliefs and her desire to work for her people , whoever they were, wherever they were.
She was a person that has always had my utmost respect.

Rip, Elizabeth Alexandra Mary Windsor.
I'm not sure that the world will ever know another like you.

----------


## jakewire

I didn't realize there was two thread so posted the same in  both

----------


## Woody

This thread was set to honour Queen Elizabeth; imo the greatest woman to have iived during the past century and I am dismayed by the pathetic denigrating posts by a few on here which serve no honourable purpose to her achievements, conduct and honour. I trust those of you who have not the mindfulness to show respect to the SPECIFIC person see fit to withdraw your shameful posts. Incidentally, my grandad was personal piper to Queen Elizabeth and The Queen Mother.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> This was a person. a woman, of absolute global significance , she held true to her beliefs and her desire to work for her people , whoever they were, wherever they were.
> She was a person that has always had my utmost respect.
> 
> Rip, Elizabeth Alexandra Mary Windsor.
> I'm not sure that the world will ever know another like you.


Sums her up well Jakewire.
A working mum who just got on with it.

----------


## Happy Jack

One of the nicest people you could meet. Met her, Phillip and her children many, many times when she came to stay with her cousin in our village. It also helped that my Great Gran was a housekeeper for Countess Mountbatten then known as Lady Brabourne and my Great Uncle was a butler for the Brabournes as well as my Great Grandfather being a gamekeeper on the estate.

The Americans rejected the Crown and have been frantically trying to recreate it in their own warped image ever since.

Not a massive fan of the Royals but have respect for the work they do and it would be a huge loss for the UK if they were ditched, because then they would be stuck with posturing politicians just like we are here.

----------


## Woody

This is very good ; from Boris.
https://youtu.be/lp6K9cYsHX8

----------


## Sideshow

Good crowd. Everyone stood for the last post and could have heard a pin drop during the two minute silence.

----------


## Woody

Absolutely massive unity of respect shown throughout her funeral.

----------


## Tahr

I watched it right through. Respect.

----------


## Trout

It was a buitifull funeral for a great woman.RIP.

----------


## Marty Henry

Watched it, you couldn't help but be moved by it. The monarchy know how to do pomp and circumstance in what appears to be an understated way.

----------


## MB

> Watched it, you couldn't help but be moved by it. The monarchy know how to do pomp and circumstance in what appears to be an understated way.


Well said. I watched a little bit. My Mrs watched the whole thing, late night  :2 Z Z:

----------


## NRT

Who cares boomers delight  according to use harded working women fuck off silver spoon fucker  money waster

Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Who cares boomers delight  according to use harded working women fuck off silver spoon fucker  money waster
> 
> Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk


What the hell were you smoking when you typed that?

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Who cares boomers delight  according to use harded working women fuck off silver spoon fucker  money waster
> 
> Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk


Quite obviously quite a few people care.

----------


## Russian 22.

Well prince andrew hasn't been extradited nor arrested so that is a black stain on the monarchy that no amount of good years of service can white wash.

----------


## Tahr

> Who cares boomers delight  according to use harded working women fuck off silver spoon fucker  money waster
> 
> Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk


This is the title of this thread: *With deep respect for Elizabeth R*


_respect
/rɪˈspɛkt/
 Learn to pronounce
noun
noun: respect; plural noun: respects
1.
a feeling of deep admiration for someone or something elicited by their abilities, qualities, or achievements._

Perhaps NRT you could list your abilities, qualities, or achievements in order to see if you should be accorded respect. Its a fail from me so far.

----------


## MB

Whatever your views, the monarch doesn't cost us a cent. Be happy about that. Anything is better than President Jacinda  :Sick:

----------


## woods223

> This is the title of this thread: *With deep respect for Elizabeth R*
> 
> 
> _respect
> /rɪˈspɛkt/
>  Learn to pronounce
> noun
> noun: respect; plural noun: respects
> 1.
> ...


I suspect that would be a fukn short list.

----------


## jakewire

@NRT
perhaps you may wish to rethink this post of yours 
Pm me if so.

----------


## NRT

Well my parents haven't bailed me out for 12 mill pedo fucker .Do my bit in life treat people how I want to be treated . 

Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ross Nolan

> Do my bit in life treat people how I want to be treated . 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk


What - with disrespect and by showing what a wanker you are?

This thread was started to show respect to a woman who spent her entire life in the service of her country. If you have a problem with that, or her, why not start another, and see how much traction you get?

----------


## muzza

this forum has gone badly to the pack ,with disrespect , rudeness and ignorance , in the last couple of weeks .

Anyone who thought the covid threads were rough should think again.

----------


## Moa Hunter

I am going to hopefully lighten the mood with this song from Counting Crows 'I belong in the service of the Queen' AKA 'Rain King'
Turn up the volume and sing the chorus line at the least. This includes Tahr
https://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&rc...hVLSi-xzDxKo6P

----------


## BruceY

RIP Ken Follows....Mayor Of Army Road, Kaimanawa Forest Park...

----------

